# Replacement Window Shades



## dogwalker55 (Jul 31, 2009)

We have a 1986 Fleetwood Pace Arrow in great shape but the window shades are nasty.  I would like to replace them but would hope not to pay an arm and a leg.  Does anyone know of anyplace you can order
them on-line?  We can install but the prices I've seen so far are astronomical.  Just hoping to save where we
can.  Thank you all in advance.


----------



## Kirk (Jul 31, 2009)

Re: Replacement Window Shades

We got our new blinds for their RV from Select Blinds http://www.selectblinds.com/

We have friends who got theirs from Just Blinds: http://www.justblinds.com/


----------



## brodavid (Aug 2, 2009)

Re: Replacement Window Shades

good sites Kirk


----------

